# Important facts for winter



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Big fat snowflakes are 22,325 to the pound. Fine drifting snowflakes are as many as 446,500 to the pound.

There's no reason to count those snowflakes, just weigh them and multiply by 22,325 up to 446,500, depending on how fine your snowflakes are. 

If you aren't using a lot, multiply by 1395 to 27,906 per ounce of snow, once again dependent of how fine your snowflakes are. 

You might not think this is important to you, but I'll bet you didn't know it.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

15 minutes of just standing around in cold weather is the metabolic equivalent to a full hour of exercise. Shivering burns even more calories. That's according to U.S. National Institutes of Health. Drinking a glass of cold water will burn 8 more calories than drinking a glass of room temperature water. Eating a half pound of those snowflakes would surely burn even more.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Garlic needs some cold weather, and in my part of the country, zone 7b, it's not too late to plant it. If it's going to get cold enough to freeze 2 or 3 inches of topsoil, throw all your leaves on top of your garlic patch. I doubt if anybody other than those of us growing garlic to sell have more than a 400 sq ft garlic patch. You'll get better results if your garlic gets at least a month of winter than if you wait and plant it in the spring.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Clem said:


> Big fat snowflakes are 22,325 to the pound. Fine drifting snowflakes are as many as 446,500 to the pound.
> 
> There's no reason to count those snowflakes, just weigh them and multiply by 22,325 up to 446,500, depending on how fine your snowflakes are.
> 
> ...


Clem:grit: Idid not need to know these facts this morning! Luckily Tom had paved my way .


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

In my area (7B) at least, if you fertilize and seed your grass just before a heavy snow that is going to stick around several days, it will act as a warming blanket and germinate the grass seed.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

22,325 flakes to the lb ? That's not snow, out West we call that frost. 

I had to take the corn broom out to clean the satellite this morning in a foot of fresh Sierra cement and decided to weigh my flakes. It only took 7734 flakes to reach a lb, but it felt like 2, maybe 2 1/2lb's.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

We don't have snow in Michigan, only white desert sand !!


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

crazydave said:


> We don't have snow in Michigan, only white desert sand !!


And how many grains per pound
:happy:


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

It doesn't come in pounds, it's only one little piece at a time - the accumulative effect, you know !!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Dude!! You gotta count them, or else it doesn't matter. And no fair looking it up on the internet. We like doing things the homesteady way, no shortcuts or anything. I suggest you weigh up a few pounds and get to counting.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Clem said:


> Dude!! You gotta count them, or else it doesn't matter. And no fair looking it up on the internet. We like doing things the homesteady way, no shortcuts or anything. I suggest you weigh up a few pounds and get to counting.


It is okay to bring them in and count them beside the woodstove isn't it?


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

I tried counting them, but it's been so cloudy & overcast that my solar charger hasn't charged my remote controlled portable counter. I think it needs a bit of Jack Daniels antifreeze also, cause the last time I used it, it was sorta sluggish! !


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

crazydave said:


> I tried counting them, but it's been so cloudy & overcast that my solar charger hasn't charged my remote controlled portable counter. I think it needs a bit of Jack Daniels antifreeze also, cause the last time I used it, it was sorta sluggish! !


:thumb: Tell you what. Tom and I will help you count them. Send one pound of sand grains and we will send one pound of snow flakes. :bored: Hmmm, I think when the postman delivers it, our package might be one pound lighter than yours:smack


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Which weighs more? A tone of snowflakes or a tone of lead?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Declan said:


> It is okay to bring them in and count them beside the woodstove isn't it?


Da(bad word)!! Why didn't I think of that!!



Bret said:


> Which weighs more? A tone of snowflakes or a tone of lead?


That's a question that I actually know the answer to.


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

reneedarley said:


> :thumb: Tell you what. Tom and I will help you count them. Send one pound of sand grains and we will send one pound of snow flakes. :bored: Hmmm, I think when the postman delivers it, our package might be one pound lighter than yours:smack


How about I send you a barrel of this white desert sand, and you send me a barrel of Jack Daniels ?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks, Cliffy.....I'll have another beer.....

geo


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

crazydave said:


> How about I send you a barre
> l of this white desert sand, and you send me a barrel of Jack Daniels ?


But we only have JÃ¤germeister over here








Tom's bibs on a bus outing to Norway


----------



## crazydave (Feb 14, 2015)

reneedarley said:


> But we only have JÃ¤germeister over here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see, everyone has to have their own anti-freeze, eh? Let's just skip the barrel swap and reinforce our own personal antifreeze capabilities.
I'll drink to that !!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> 22,325 flakes to the lb ? That's not snow, out West we call that frost.
> 
> I had to take the corn broom out to clean the satellite this morning in a foot of fresh Sierra cement and decided to weigh my flakes. It only took 7734 flakes to reach a lb, but it felt like 2, maybe 2 1/2lb's.


I can't get out the front door to weigh this resent batch but I'm sure it's heavier.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

If anyone wants to conduct their counting using my snow. I will gladly ship this [email protected] to them. Don't want anything in return. My street yesterday


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What a nice pickup for a hard day's work! Great thread!

Don't have any snow to count and/or weigh. Will the rice in my chicken soup be ok? Ooops forgot to count before I ate it! Well, maybe next time.....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My snowflakes melt before I can count them in here and I am not doing it out there. It will be gone in 2 days with 56 degrees and 3-6" of rain. I never worry about snow or shoveling it. If you want, I do have a lot of cider in the keg, I will warn you though it is starting to get a little hard. Works a lot like rose colored glasses, looking at snow. Maybe that is it, I d-d-d-don't c-c-c-care. Maaybeee theen yoooou woon't caaare eithththther....James


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Echo, you and I are trying to survive the same storm. It can snow next year when I am done building. But I am tired of trying to build and get stuff done with ice inside of my house.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

This is one morning/overnight of snow falling. Yeah, I am done. Next year it can snow all it wants because I will be ready for it. This year, not so much.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That's awesome you girls have plows for your roads. Someone snowshoed down my road this morning at 6am and that's as close to plowed as it gets around here.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, I have to say that is beautiful. And I say that because it is YOUR front lawn, teehee. Actually, I love the snow, just not while I am trying to build. And I have learned to drive in it, so that is a good thing.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> That's awesome you girls have plows for your roads. Someone snowshoed down my road this morning at 6am and that's as close to plowed as it gets around here.


It is beautiful but I'm getting tired of dealing with it. It would weigh on my mind to not be able to get out. I'm sure you have ways to do so though.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Echo, you and I are trying to survive the same storm. It can snow next year when I am done building. But I am tired of trying to build and get stuff done with ice inside of my house.


I've been thinking and wondering about your build. Hopefully you will be able to keep on keeping on. Was really nice today and they backed off on the rain a bit. That is great news, we don't need the added weight on the roofs.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I had my property plowed with a legit snow plow yesterday thanks to Chi Town Towing. Not only do I have a front yard, but I also have a drive way again. Now just to dig through all the ice that has the front door buried. Since it started snowing work has come to a stop. Not into trying to get stuff done when it is 20 degrees inside the cabins and the house has ice inside the windows. If I can bust through all the ice snow that is in front of my door, my wood stove is now in my van and I would love to get it inside the house and working again. What if's, I know, but uggg. It can quit already.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

You might think about having a dormer roof built over your door. It directs the snow to this sides of the door instead of dropping in front. 

I got some rain this afternoon. Not the winds they were talking about thankfully.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's a great idea Echo. I wish I had one (or at the very least an awning). It would also be nice when it's raining and you're trying to unlock the door.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Echoesechos said:


> It is beautiful but I'm getting tired of dealing with it. It would weigh on my mind to not be able to get out. I'm sure you have ways to do so though.


I can get out but it takes some help, my son the fireman met me today and we made four trips with Thalia's sled after going to the store. I lock the snowmobile up hope for the best while we're gone. That's Chinese food to go on the handle bars.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It keeps adding up and supposed to get a couple more feet today. It's a good thing I got out the other day and really stocked up.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Today, before the next storm.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice Rick!- I heard that the Sierra's got pounded last week, with multiple feet of snow. I am sure that You are prepared*. We have had a little bit of snow, and plenty of freezing temps-enough to put over 15" of ice on the Lake. My brother surprised me with another Eskimo ice shanty, My friend Eshaq and I broke it in today- we ended up with 8 nice meaty perch- I can't wait to go back out. Caught them on a Jiggin Rapala,tipped with maggots*


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

That's bad grits Tom, you're living the dream !


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Dad I love snow but that is enough to make me go "ugggggh." LOL It also reminds me that I don't have any French Toast fixin's in the house.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, I got enough stuff here to make 40 pounds of cookies. DON'T FORCE ME!!!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

dang tom i wish i could be there fishing with you and friend eshaq.

its been in single digits here but has raced upwards into mid 60'sf too...a few days ago i got an itch to fish..i got a jar of artificial maggots i might try see if i can catch a few bluegills or crappie now...inspiration from across the pond ya know.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, I am really digging on all of your snow pics. I am realizing some things I am wanting to do or change on my house. Like using stained concrete flooring instead of carpet. To much snow and ice to deal with. And stocking up, I am also realizing the importance of having storage for lots of food, etc, just in case you cannot get out for some reason.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

elkhound said:


> dang tom i wish i could be there fishing with you and friend eshaq.
> 
> its been in single digits here but has raced upwards into mid 60'sf too...a few days ago i got an itch to fish..i got a jar of artificial maggots i might try see if i can catch a few bluegills or crappie now...inspiration from across the pond ya know.


You are always welcome to join us!,We caught perch on a "Jiggin' Rapala", tipped with maggots*-They really liked it, It displays a great swimming motion when You raise and lower it- it looks like it's swimming*


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i have never seen that lure before..thanks for showing me.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cindilu said:


> Yeah, I am really digging on all of your snow pics. I am realizing some things I am wanting to do or change on my house. Like using stained concrete flooring instead of carpet. To much snow and ice to deal with. And stocking up, I am also realizing the importance of having storage for lots of food, etc, just in case you cannot get out for some reason.


i seen this video yesterday and i thought of you.it may have a tip or two for you.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ASADl1eiHY[/ame]


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you for posting that video Elk, it does help with some of the pieces I am still trying to put together and figure out. Things like wood supply, water hook ups, solar panels, and maybe even going propane. I still have a love affair with being off grid, so working out some of that as we speak. And tonight I bought my first bag of solar salt which will be put in front of my door tomorrow morning with hopes that by noon I can dig out and get inside my house.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Started digging out


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Dad, I can safely say you have more snow than I do. Much more.
And today thanks to my neighbor kid, I was actually able to open my door and walk through my house. A very very cold house, but hoping tomorrow that I can get help bringing in my wood stove with the hopes of getting it put together, and then the stove pipes put in etc. I am ready to get my project started again.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

We've had a few days of sunshine so I took the snowmobile out.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm still snowed in and getting a bit of cabin fever, hopefully in another week I'll be able to come and go as I please.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

We can get out. There is actually very little snow
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/49OePzwcfBY-cJF0WgkJkaqz72tnNSiUNtSy-nOjwOxImtYBerB4fuxMs1i***mRIX0kLyj4Ot54ry6IPV2oIZAr0aA22vM_S73M8u3QCXmBdrzMQbFZSIrZMXbUVTRsS_o7vWRApFV3dmPtE3YLm6prTGBEnFPJ_UAL_J4ulaja7h3J6jZd8KafYkE_tL4GfPuIZjjZmepliJd93uxzwSvciES3Jh5xDOpEoGrSoU0fViaJFeinXMzAwjZjjgLGdZqqtcSR8BuROYhrVZ1dH33UEX1w43a6Gd3dhN8WTQuZZF35H5xk9NqHccNEE3__3XxxvezpFMWN4lj3ukMaC0IaPwl4-5bBRArbGtbH5Gg-NLhSPrLHzKdE_prjdP1NVRobKQKkR3ykgg9gHUFjRr6F3L928cDtKLDuatIw0cvLJmEnaKvDqjdCaE_9DD-oS6xXYc-kgHYKAZgRWbETdgRWTBGaC-Zxvw3O4WrcSlhSshw6quMSuhEAHCLO-ojnA-Q2gjXbTLvvWKl7Z-w5FdvyBK2yppx4IdxSv6CHBBZwlyms5rOQJ3prq3uaBPtIhI4hy-ZE3J_3cSH9Res45vJewt1a5kTUTIolX3TTMk9Vvxjo0l-jYQ=w640-h480-no


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

My take on this winters cold... 

Some lessons I have had to learn the hard way. The grass is not always greener on the other side of the fence. In fact there is no grass at all considering it is still buried in snow. When they say it is cold over here, they really mean it is COLD.
Good friends are really hard to replace. When you find good friends, hold on to them, treasure them.
Did I mention the cold? 
There is a big difference between home childcare and center childcare. Pros and cons with both. Thank heavens for good coworkers to make it all worth while. 
Snow is not so easy to get rid of once it has landed on your yard, drive way and walk ways. Soon as it lands, move it so you have a path way. Oh and it is cold. 
I have mentioned my love affair with winters, and snow. That is officially over. I am looking forward to spring and garden weather, because I have an even bigger love affair with gardening and flowers. 
I also have a love affair with my trees, when it is warm, the pines turn to a sweet smell that cannot be replaced. But that only happens when it is WARM. 
Oh, coats, snow boots and scarves and layers are not a fashion statement. No matter how hard you try to dress it up. 
You cannot walk in the snow and ice. Well you can if you have balance and can walk on ice without falling on your butt. I do not have that gracefulness mastered. But falling on the ice has almost happened several times. And for you smart people who quote that cute little line on driving five miles to the gym just to walk a couple on a treadmill. Down in this part of the country there is a valid reason to do just that. 
Did I mention how much I do not like the cold? Just putting that out there.


----------

